# Cargo Weight Question



## Hitch Pin (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a cargo weight question .

On the side of my Swift SLX 154 BH there is a tag that says >
GVWR 3,200 lbs.
GAWR 2,720 lbs.

I know what the numbers mean but what I don’t understand is how you can have a GVWR of 3,200 lbs. when you only have a GAWR of 2,720 lbs.

It also says The weight of cargo should never exceed 650 lbs. does this mean while in tow ? If not I’m in trouble, I’m a good size person, not so with my wife, but with the both of us and the just the needed camping supplies and nothing extra, we would be well over the 650 lbs weight limit.


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

*Swift gross figures*

The answer is that 480lb between the empty and gross figure is how much you can safely TOW in your trailer but understand the net or empty figure usually does not include the weight of the propane cylinder OR the weight of fresh water Or the weight of the battery you may be carrying plus the added weight of you personal gear, food etc. In short small camp trailers like this don't have a lot storage capacity for a reason; they are made to travel light so small tow vehicles can safely tow them. It almost always means it's for two people traveling light. Hope that helps, Gerry


----------



## Hitch Pin (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

The GVWR or 3200 is the weight at the axles AND the tongue weight. The tongue weight is carried on the rear axle of your tow vehicle and can affect the TV's ratings. The GAWR of 2720 means this how much weight the axles can support.

These ratings are to help you load the trailer correctly. When they say only 650 lbs of cargo they are referring to all the items you put in the trailer like bedding, kitchen stuff, food, clothing, tools, games, toys, propane, additional batteries, a converter and what's in the tanks (fresh, gray or black) and how this weight is distributed in the trailer. Anything else you add will add weight to the trailer either over the tires or at the hitch or both, depending where you put it

When you think about it the trailer tires are not always carrying ALL the weight or the trailer so the GVWR will always be higher than the GAWR. The rest of the weight is either carried by on the bumper or the tow vehicle or when not being towed, carried by the tongue jack.

The only way to know is to take a trip to the scales and have your axles weighed, then you can calculate what the weights are.

When you are NOT towing then it's not so much a problem for carrying weight because the trailer is not moving and hopefully you will be using stabilizers in addition to the tires and the tongue to hold the trailer steady and support much more weight. Since you are not riding in the trailer when it's being towed you will not be included in the 650 lbs of cargo weight but you will be included in the weight in the tow vehicle.

If you need more help in knowing how the ratings work, please ask. It's very important to know these. It will seem like a lot, but once you learn it, it will make a lot of sense. This information applies to ALL towing environments, whether you are towing a trailer or anything else for that matter.

You haven't mentioned what you are using as a tow vehicle. This would help.


----------

